# Rutentransportrohr selbst gebaut?!?!?!??



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Boardies!!

Kennt ihr eine HP, wo erklärt wird, wie man sich ein schönes Rutentransportrohr selbst baut (abgesehen von cipro.de)??? Ich könnte noch ein paar tipps vertragen.................. Danke an Euch im Voraus!!

Heidelbär

;+ ;+ ;+ ;+                                    :s


----------



## fly-martin (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Klar - schau mal auf meine.....


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2004)

ähmmm hi

wart mal bis die Norgefreaks kommen, die haben solche Dinger in Berlin dabeigehabt... wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab handelte es sich um 

Ht-Rohre- 2,0m-lang und 7cm durchmesser... ob und unten war ein sog. HT-Muffenstopfendrauf...

aber die anderen können dir da sicher weiterhelfen...


----------



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

@ Martin

Warum kann deine Site denn nicht angezeigt werden???

Heidelbär


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2004)

http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/tt-rutenrohr.html

probier mal den link


----------



## Kalle25 (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Heidelbär,

eine Seite habe ich nicht zur Hand, aber ich hoffe, ich kann Dir auch so helfen:

Du brauchst einfach nur eien Abwasserrohr aus Kunststoff. Bekommst Du in jedem Baumarkt. Oder einfach mal bei einem Klempner oder auf einer Baustelle nachfragen. Dazu noch ein passendes Endstück als Pfropfen. Für das andere Ende einfach eine passende Muffe als abnehmbaren Deckel und ebenfalls ein Endstück als Pfropfen. Setze in beiden Endstücken einen Schwamm oder etwas änhliches als Polster ein. 

Für den Gurt besorgst Du Dir noch zwei große Schlauchschellen. Öffne diese und ziehe jeweils einen Schlüsselring ein. Daran kannst Du später prima einen Gurt gefestigen. Bringe diese Schlauchschellen am Rohr an und voilá.


----------



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

Danke Kalle! 
Mensch, der Link will einfach nicht bei mir............... viell. hab ich morgen mehr Glück.................


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2004)

@Heidelbär

ok dann machen wir halt Trick 17

veruch mal den hier, und wenn er nicht geht sagst du´s: 

http://www.asamnet.de/~hollwefj/rutentransportrohr.jpg

@martin 
ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung


----------



## Heidelbär (15. Februar 2004)

DANKE FRANZ !!!!!!!!!!
Hat gefunzt !!!!


----------



## fly-martin (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Heidelbär

Versuch es ruhig nochmals - es gibt noch etliche weitere Tips auf meiner HP.

Aber warum die Links nicht klappen... surfst Du mit AOL und Netscape?


----------



## Heidelbär (16. Februar 2004)

@ Martin

Danke, jetzt hats geklappt

Heidelbär


----------



## xllrxxndxr_ (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr selbst gebaut?!?!?!??*

hallo leute habt ihr eine idee wie ich so ein "selfmade transportrohr" an meinem fahrradanhänger befestigen kann? mein anhänger ist 80cm lang und das tr (transportrohr) 1,50 cm. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr selbst gebaut?!?!?!??*

Moin...
Welche Ausmaße hat denn die Wanne, aus welchen Material ist diese und welche Wandstärke hat sie?
Sind die 80 cm exkl. Deichsel? Kuppelst Du den am Sattelrohr oder an der Hinterachse an?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr selbst gebaut?!?!?!??*

Für meinen Dachgepäckträger habe ich Rohrschellen mit Gummieinlage verwendet- kauf die aber besser beim Eisenwarenladen um die Ecke... bei den Baumärkten zahlste das doppelte bis dreifache |bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch_Max (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Rutentransportrohr selbst gebaut?!?!?!??*

Habe meinen Eigenbau mal hier zusammengefasst.


----------

